# Making Timber Molds



## penelopejane (Jun 29, 2017)

I made some timber molds to contain the Nurture silicone liners - the log mold and the tall and skinny. 

I used 15mm external grade plywood (because I had it) and some 6mm ply (because I had it) to line the lids so they sit on top of the mold and stainless steel screws.

I probably went a little overboard with the screws as I glued all the joints with polyurethane glue as well.  I finished it by rubbing it with a cloth spar marine varnish in a very thin coat with a cloth.  The  most important thing was to have the inside dimensions perfect to fit the liners with no buckling but with good support.


----------



## Kittish (Jun 29, 2017)

Those look nicely done.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jun 29, 2017)

:clap::clap::clap:   Nicely done!


----------



## CaraBou (Jun 29, 2017)

Way to put those handy skills to good use!


----------



## lsg (Jun 29, 2017)

Nicely done!


----------



## penelopejane (Jun 30, 2017)

Thanks everyone. I am making my first batch in them on the weekend - after my son, who is visiting this weekend, leaves.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 30, 2017)

Nicely done!  My husband made mine too.  Look very similar to yours.


----------



## navigator9 (Jun 30, 2017)

Nice work! I like those counter sunk screws.  It really makes buying silicone liners affordable when you can make your own boxes for them.


----------



## toxikon (Jun 30, 2017)

Perfect fit! :clap:


----------



## Kittish (Jul 3, 2017)

penelopejane said:


> Thanks everyone. I am making my first batch in them on the weekend - after my son, who is visiting this weekend, leaves.



Wow, heh, talk about potential for emotional conflict there. On the one hand, I'm presuming you enjoy enjoy your son's company. On the other hand... making soap!


----------



## godschild (Aug 10, 2017)

Those look great!  I've been wanting to order their liners for a long time but couldn't decide on which size batch I'd like to scale down to.  My molds I have now just make too much soap.  May I please ask what your inside dimensions are of your wooden log molds and how many lbs your liners are listed as so I order the right ones?


----------



## Spin (Aug 12, 2017)

Good question, anybody have advice as to what's easiest these days?


----------



## penelopejane (Aug 12, 2017)

godschild said:


> Those look great!  I've been wanting to order their liners for a long time but couldn't decide on which size batch I'd like to scale down to.  My molds I have now just make too much soap.  May I please ask what your inside dimensions are of your wooden log molds and how many lbs your liners are listed as so I order the right ones?



They are nurture molds and I only got the liners to save on postage. 

I got the 7.5 lb log mold
18" x 3.5" x 3.5"
This is actually 457 mm x 84 wide x 88 high. 
This silicone is about 4mm thick. 
I make a 1.8 kg mix and the soap is about 65 mm tall. 
The timber surround is internally 465mm x 91mm wide x 105mm high. 

I also got the 4.5lb tall and skinny 
11" x 2.5" x 4.5"
Internally this is actually 280 long x 65 wide x 115 high
This silicone is about 5mm thick.
The timber surround is internally 291mm x 75 wide x 130 high. 

As you can see the dimensions are not the exact dimensions on the website.  The width of the 7.5 log is only 84 mm wide not 88.  
So take that into account when you order. 
But they are perfectly square all around. 

They are a great silicone, thick, shiny and flexible.  Easy to wash. Really impressed.


----------



## Spin (Aug 12, 2017)

Thank you, there very nice. Still looking around for best option for price and upward mobility. Thanks again


----------



## godschild (Aug 12, 2017)

Thanks for answering my question.


----------



## penelopejane (Aug 12, 2017)

godschild said:


> Thanks for answering my question.



Sorry it took so long I have had a week of funerals.


----------

